# K&N filter



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

will this filter work on a stock sentra intake system? im not lookin for a replacement 'stock' looking filters....im talkin about the highperformance filters that you see on aftermarket intakes...thanks for the help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a good way to blow your MAF.

save your money and get a full cold air intake.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

about those CAI....is it worth it to buy a 220$ aem CAI....or a 50$ bobo brand ebay CAI? i hear you are just paying for the name....and if you put a good filter on it....itll work better...


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

general rule of thumb, you get what you pay for


unless it is outragously overpriced. but isn't that why you shop around? 

i know that i wouldn't want to trust some 50$ ebay filter for when i am driving through some dust storm. and if its a matter of me having to save up for a few more weeks, NO PROBLEM!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Unless you are tring to get every ounce of power and don't mind paying big bucks for a few extra HP,just get a in box K&N filter. I noticed a nice gain with one. Way cheaper then a CAI too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> will this filter work on a stock sentra intake system? im not lookin for a replacement 'stock' looking filters....im talkin about the highperformance filters that you see on aftermarket intakes...thanks for the help


I have a K&N that is the same size as OEM but better built. I didnt notice any power gains (they are minimal or non existant) but the K&N is well built and lasts forever. If you want to gain hp, you need to go CAI. Just a cone filter is well....half the job done right.


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

I know this will prolly make me sound like the dumbest person alive, but waht is the difference between like CAI, half stack, and mass air flow? I have seen different websites list different ones i just don't know what the difference amoung them is.


----------



## Luv2Race (Sep 9, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> will this filter work on a stock sentra intake system? im not lookin for a replacement 'stock' looking filters....im talkin about the highperformance filters that you see on aftermarket intakes...thanks for the help



don't be the guy who does this. First it is a waste of time and money. Go with a CAI. It is worth the money otherwise everyone and their brother wouldn't have one. Most commonly the first mod on any car. If your not willing to pay the money for a good CAI though you just better worry about leaving your car stock.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

technically you dont need any "Special" name brand intake...all CAI's are made of aluminum piping with nice molded bent structure. They are all basically the SAME MATERIAL!!! may i repeat THE SAME...AEM, INJEN, ASPEC, X3-racing, others off ebay, it doesnt matter. The ones off ebay are actually better, they give you better air flow because the piping is larger in diameter than the AEM's and etc..plus they come with a way better, double-layered cone filter with air port at the end of the filter..for 40-60$, the best kind of intake...unless you are one of those people who are "name-brand" concious, get the ebay ones, save money, gain same maybe more HP, constructed the same way, what more can i say...if you think im wrong, its just my observation and my friends, for he had an AEM intake and now put a ASPEC intake on, way better efficiency.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> technically you dont need any "Special" name brand intake...all CAI's are made of aluminum piping with nice molded bent structure. They are all basically the SAME MATERIAL!!! may i repeat THE SAME...AEM, INJEN, ASPEC, X3-racing, others off ebay, it doesnt matter. The ones off ebay are actually better, they give you better air flow because the piping is larger in diameter than the AEM's and etc..plus they come with a way better, double-layered cone filter with air port at the end of the filter..for 40-60$, the best kind of intake...unless you are one of those people who are "name-brand" concious, get the ebay ones, save money, gain same maybe more HP, constructed the same way, what more can i say...if you think im wrong, its just my observation and my friends, for he had an AEM intake and now put a ASPEC intake on, way better efficiency.


Hotshot definately uses a better material than anyone else (I believe stainless) and Injen CAIs on the Spec Vs seem to cause numerous problems. I would never buy any CAI for my SE-R other then Hotshot, AEM, or NISMO.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I got a K&N air filter my Sentra and a few monthes later I got a CAI for it. It's a small gain your better off with the intake there really not worth the money and your not realy going to pay for it anytime soon by saving gas I did'nt notice any difference.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1900 said:


> I got a K&N air filter my Sentra and a few monthes later I got a CAI for it. It's a small gain your better off with the intake there really not worth the money and your not realy going to pay for it anytime soon by saving gas I did'nt notice any difference.


since this thread was bumped...
you do notice a difference in both sound (much much better with exhaust and stock header) and performance. i am guessing you dont have an exhaust. i got a k&n and now i have a hotshot. i am very pleased.


----------

